# Jetta- How do I find my Transmission Code



## aby (Aug 28, 2009)

How do I find my trans code? Where do I look for this?
My Car Specification is as below-
2001 Volkswagen Jetta GLS
Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR
Engine Size: 2.0L L4 FI
Drivetrain: Front Wheel Drive 
Auto Transmission
1,984 cc 2 liters 4 in-line engine with 82.5 mm bore, 92.8 mm stroke, 10 compression ratio, overhead cam and two valves per cylinder
Unleaded fuel


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

immediatly to the right of the starter.


----------



## aby (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

Thanks Richard!
isnt the starter a part of the engine? How do I see the starter to begin with?..I opened the hood and looked...I can see a cover on top of the engine...cant read it from outside as the cover seems to be getting in the way.... ...Do I have to open the cover by removing the screws on top of it? 
Thanks,
Aby


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Cant find the starter????
Its bolted to the trans, torward the front of the car. Trans is on left side of car, under breather/battery area.


----------



## aby (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (CoolAirVw)*

I just cant the three letter code for mine...vw part number for mine is 01m 300 032 LX


----------



## Lowerider.rl (May 23, 2012)

I have a 2001 tdi, should the code be in the same spot? Looked to the right of the starter and can't see it.


----------



## deanstoneburner (Feb 20, 2006)

*Finding Transmission Code*

Try this site for location of transmission codes: 
http://www.zelek.com/trany_data.htm


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

deanstoneburner said:


> Try this site for location of transmission codes:
> http://www.zelek.com/trany_data.htm


 Thats a nice link for manual transmissions... This is the auto trans section. 

Try this link for auto trans. 

http://www.kansascitytdi.com/01m faq.htm 

You'll have to scroll down a bit.


----------



## blurm (Jun 1, 2011)

*Need some help Identifiying codes on Transmissions.....*

Ok so I am having the bump and flare issue with the 09G Transmission 

I bought a new transmission and I want to be sure that is compatible with my car

My VIN is: WVWEK73C56P126143 and i have been told by the dealer that based on my VIN my Transmission is the 09G with code is HRN (Hotel Romeo November)

The transmission that I purchased based on the VIN (WVWAK73C36P069925) says that it's the 09G with Code HRN as above. I have confirmed that it's the 09G but I can't find code HRN anywhere.......

Does anyone know where this code is located ?


----------

